# C/S über HTTPS



## Foermchen82 (7. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meine Client-Server Anwendung über HTTPS kommunizieren lassen. der Hintergrund ist, dass ich dann keine separaten Ports brauche.

Jedoch stehe ich hier etwas auf dem Schlauch. Bei einer Socket-Kommunikation über einen selbst definierten Port habe ich keine Probleme. Wenn ich aber an HTTP und Port 80 denke (oder das Pendant dazu bei HTTPS) weiß ich nicht weiter wie ich die Server-Komponente aufsetzen muss.

ich kann mir keinen eigenen Webserver schreiben, sondern muss meine Server-Seite in einen bestehenden einfügen. Wie muss eine solche Server-komponente aussehen bzw. in Tomcat oder IIS integriert werden. Es ist ja keine Webseite!. Also wie nehme ich da Requests entgegen?

Ich schaffe es gerade nicht bei beiden Sachen zu verheiraten!

Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## ARadauer (7. Mrz 2011)

Stichwort Servlet?


----------



## Foermchen82 (7. Mrz 2011)

Du meinst also, das Servlet ist dann Quasi mein "Application-Server-prozess" im Webserver?

Sorry der Nachfrage, aber mit ist das Thema noch nicht ganz geläufig!


----------

